# Blackmore's Majors



## stargazer76

This is a question for our Marshall historians out there (MajorNut1967?)
Ritchie seems to have gone directly and immediatly from his Vox to the Major, both on record and live. Did he do this, as I understand it, just to play the "loudest amp in the world", or did he have specific tonal goals? He seems not to have considered Plexis, MK II's, etc, etc.
Thanks


----------



## stargazer76

Damn, nobody interested I guess.....


----------



## MajorNut1967

Hey get back at ya soon mate! real busy at work.


----------



## MartyStrat54

There's a lot of mystery regarding Ritchie's modded Majors. Most of it is untrue. One fact is that he knew how to get some unbelievable tone out of that amp. It was a very finicky amp.


----------



## stargazer76

I love his sound, thick and articulate. And with a Strat, too! The treble booster and the reel to reel were his version of stomp boxes. I've seen his Rainbow shows four times (70's and 80's) just below the bass pedals. VERY loud! Migraine loud to be honest, but wouldn't have missed it for anything.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Okay here we go Ritchie Blackmore mysteries. Okay for a long time Ritchie really liked that Vox amp from the mid-60s right until 1970 and claim to the end it was his favorite amp. I've seen early 70s TV shows were deep purple where the main attraction and the big bad Marshalls were on the stage but as the camera panned sideways you could see Ritchie's Vox amplifier behind them. I think the only reason Ritchie went to the big amplifiers is because as they got more and more popular in the early 70s the venues got bigger and bigger, so of course the Vox amp was not cutting it. Hence he started using the gorilla amplifiers. Then as Ritchie's ego grew along with the popularity of deep purple than the telling stories and bullshit started flying. Now on machine head Ritchie used a combo amplifier but not the Vox it was a low wattage Marshall Combo. After machine head Ritchie started using the Marshall Majors in the studio also. But again Ritchie is infamous about lying about its equipment and practical joking about it. Now there are all the stories of Ritchie patching the Vox amplifier through the majors and using them as slaves, who knows could be true most likely a lie. There's also use of the Hornby skewes treble booster. And these are the tape deck. Which he did use but who knows when. My favorite Blackmore tone is that Made in Japan tone about 1972. And that tone is all Marshall Major with the cascaded channels and during that time period He also used a Marshall fuzz/reverb unit and I'm not positive of that was just to make noise with or if he actually use the fuzz or not. So overall I think it was a transitional change and in seeking a different tone, by the time he got to the rainbow album I started disliking his tone at that point that's when the cascade mod was removed and an extra 12AX7 was added to the Marshall Majors. And they became very bright and brittle sounding after that.


----------



## MajorNut1967

stargazer76 said:


> I love his sound, thick and articulate. And with a Strat, too! The treble booster and the reel to reel were his version of stomp boxes. I've seen his Rainbow shows four times (70's and 80's) just below the bass pedals. VERY loud! Migraine loud to be honest, but wouldn't have missed it for anything.



both deep purple and rainbow were extremely loud. The first time I saw deep purple in 1972, the first three rows of seats were empty because of Jon Lord's Organ being so loud! Ritchie Blackmore's sound back in those days was awesome!


----------



## Viking62

Great post.
Agreed Blackmores 1972 Made in Japan tone the best..


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Lucky you Major, i wish i was there... im sure i would have endured the pain of being front row!


----------



## MajorNut1967

vintagevoltage351 said:


> Lucky you Major, i wish i was there... im sure i would have endured the pain of being front row!



Oh absolutely bro! I moved over to the right side of the stage and stood in front to Ritchie the whole night with my arms resting on top of the stage. It was so loud right in front of the stage that even the bouncers had left, so my best mate and I stood up there all night. But must admit after leaving the concert hall I had quite a noise hangover.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Viking62 said:


> Great post.
> Agreed Blackmores 1972 Made in Japan tone the best..



I tried for years to get that tone and never succeeded getting close to the sound until I got the Marshall Major and cascaded the inputs. to this day it's still my favorite tone, even after all these years.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Here is a picture of one Ritchie's white Marshall Major's. If you look at the picture from the rear you can see the extra preamp tube that has been added, this was done in about 73' and semi-ruined the tone in my opinion.


----------



## Marshallhead

I've never seen him with that amp live. Looks like it's painted White rather than a Levant covering.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Marshallhead said:


> I've never seen him with that amp live. Looks like it's painted White rather than a Levant covering.



All the White amps are all painted none of them have white tolex. Some of the Black ones have Rat Fur on them, remember RB is rough on amps..

Note: Here are the white amps and the give away that they are Ritchie's is the Black Marshall Logos and one thing weird as hell, "Ritchie's Marshall's have what looks like a hand-grip on the left side of the amps, it's not actually a handle, it's where he keeps his Slide for when he plays slide guitar." Also look at the "Perfect Strangers" video you will see the white amp.


----------



## stargazer76

One of the shows I attended ('76 me thinks) Ritchie was playing "accapella" and shit started falling from the cieling! That's loud!


----------



## vintagevoltage351

MajorNut1967 said:


> Oh absolutely bro! I moved over to the right side of the stage and stood in front to Ritchie the whole night with my arms resting on top of the stage. It was so loud right in front of the stage that even the bouncers had left, so my best mate and I stood up there all night. But must admit after leaving the concert hall I had quite a noise hangover.



Shame there were no camera phones back then like there is today...! 
I was in the process of being made in 72, born 73. Wish i was older.....

NOT! 

No offence to the old rockers here...

Nice pics, what would have been the low watt combo at the time of Machine Head? I want to do a build for a practice amp as the JMP is a bit overboard for just jamming.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lane Sparber

MajorNut1967 said:


> both deep purple and rainbow were extremely loud. The first time I saw deep purple in 1972, the first three rows of seats were empty because of Jon Lord's Organ being so loud! Ritchie Blackmore's sound back in those days was awesome!



I've always found it wise to stay away from Jon Lord's organ.

-Lane


----------



## bhm1905

he,s just such a brilliant awesomme bloody great player,we are not worthy!!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Lane Sparber said:


> I've always found it wise to stay away from Jon Lord's organ.
> 
> -Lane



Are you trying to tell us something about your true self?


----------



## Lane Sparber

MajorNut1967 said:


> Are you trying to tell us something about your true self?



Yes. I don't like loud keyboards. There. I've said it...and I feel SOOO much better!

-Lane


----------



## Australian

MajorNut1967 said:


> Note: Here are the white amps and the give away that they are Ritchie's is the Black Marshall Logos



We know where Randy got the idea from.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Lane Sparber said:


> Yes. I don't like loud keyboards. There. I've said it...and I feel SOOO much better!
> 
> -Lane



A we weren't talking about Keyboards or just anyone who! We are talking about Jon Lord and his big organ (Hammond B-3)! So you can't wriggle out of your loli girl comment. LOL


----------



## MajorNut1967

Australian said:


> We know where Randy got the idea from.





Look like, Ehy!


----------



## Marshallhead

MajorNut1967 said:


> All the White amps are all painted none of them have white tolex.
> 
> Note: Here are the white amps and the give away that they are Ritchie's is the Black Marshall Logos and one thing weird as hell, "Ritchie's Marshall's have what looks like a hand-grip on the left side of the amps, it's not actually a handle, it's where he keeps his Slide for when he plays slide guitar." Also look at the "Perfect Strangers" video you will see the white amp.




Those are not the same amp cabinets as the white painted one you linked earlier. Those 3 in the picture (and possible more) were rehoused by Marshall in about 1982, in JCM "2000 series" 250 watt headboxes specially fitted with a JMP style front panel (note the rounded cutout radii) and all covered in white Elephant grain covering/black trim. This means the top lip is thicker than a JMP head, something that Marshall also "got wrong" in the Randy Rhoads reissue!

These 2000 series boxes are the only thing post Major era deep enough for a Major chassis, and have no top handle. At 60lbs+ the 2000 amps were too heavy for a managable one handed lift. The boxes have two of the long plastic vents up top and the carrying handles are on the side...


----------



## MajorNut1967

Marshallhead said:


> Those are not the same amp cabinets as the white painted one you linked earlier. Those 3 in the picture (and possible more) were rehoused by Marshall in about 1982, in JCM "2000 series" 250 watt headboxes specially fitted with a JMP style front panel (note the rounded cutout radii) and all covered in white Elephant grain covering/black trim. This means the top lip is thicker than a JMP head, something that Marshall also "got wrong" in the Randy Rhoads reissue!
> 
> These 2000 series boxes are the only thing post Major era deep enough for a Major chassis, and have no top handle. At 60lbs+ the 2000 amps were too heavy for a managable one handed lift. The boxes have two of the long plastic vents up top and the carrying handles are on the side...



Really! "At 60lbs+" My Marshall Majors weigh 95lbs pounds each and have a single top handle! Another issue I have is the 2000 chassis ears a bent inwards as the Major Chassis ears are bent outward and the Major Chassis is 10" inches deep not 8" like all the rest of the standard Marshall chassis. I seen one or two 2000 series and I don't think they are 10" in depth. But apparently you have more info. and what about the Black Rat Fur heads that have only one of those so called handles on one side?


----------



## Marshallhead

The 2000 series box will easily house a Major chassis. The box inner width is exactly the same length as the chassis even with the outer flange (26.75" IIRC) and the box is over 11" deep. 

I'll weigh my amp when I get a minute. I can't believe that a Major is almost half as heavy again as a 2000, given that they both have about the same amount of iron inside. The 2000 has a lot more tubes and capacitors, but they they don't weigh much.

And I have no idea about the rat fur amps, only the white boxes.


----------



## MajorNut1967

vintagevoltage351 said:


> Shame there were no camera phones back then like there is today...!
> I was in the process of being made in 72, born 73. Wish i was older.....
> 
> NOT!
> 
> No offence to the old rockers here...
> 
> Nice pics, what would have been the low watt combo at the time of Machine Head? I want to do a build for a practice amp as the JMP is a bit overboard for just jamming.
> 
> Any thoughts?



 Oh sorry I meant by low watt was a 50 watter. It was a Model 1962 from between 1968-1972


----------



## Marshallhead

I just stuck my amp on the scales, 66.6lbs exactly. According to some old info on a Europe based Major that was on EBay a long time ago it was 27 kilos, which is 60lbs, so your 95lbs weight doesn't look correct, Majornut. 65 maybe?


----------



## MajorNut1967

Marshallhead said:


> I just stuck my amp on the scales, 66.6lbs exactly. According to some old info on a Europe based Major that was on EBay a long time ago it was 27 kilos, which is 60lbs, so your 95lbs weight doesn't look correct, Majornut. 65 maybe?



Ok well you are the expert on the Marshall Major. I own two of them currently and have owned a total of 12 of them over my lifetime but you and your friend obviously know more than me. Cheers mate!


----------



## Marshallhead

Just calling it as I see it. Stick one of your amps on the scales and check, so you can prove your claim.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Marshallhead said:


> Just calling it as I see it. Stick one of your amps on the scales and check, so you can prove your claim.



No you have proven you are more knowledgeable. But I have a question what are the OT & PT part # on the 2000 series?


----------



## Marshallhead

I think it's printed on the end bells - I'll check when I get home.


----------



## Dirtypool

I read somewhere that Marshall could not get the tone Ritchie wanted and it drove them nuts.
In the end they built a Vox inside those amps and Ritchie was happy.

Is this true or hoax?


----------



## Ken

My 1982 bottoms weigh 90 pounds. A major is heavier??? I don't have a dog in this fight but that's one hell of an amp if it's right.

Ken


----------



## MajorNut1967

Dirtypool said:


> I read somewhere that Marshall could not get the tone Ritchie wanted and it drove them nuts.
> In the end they built a Vox inside those amps and Ritchie was happy.
> 
> Is this true or hoax?



I have heard that story too. But it seems Ritchie was always goofing with people and making up stories. Whats funny is a video on you tube called " Ritchie Blackmore's guitar collection" he tells some whoppers in that one and also shows his propensity to goof about equipment!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Ken said:


> My 1982 bottoms weigh 90 pounds. A major is heavier??? I don't have a dog in this fight but that's one hell of an amp if it's right.
> 
> Ken



Hey Ken,

Just for laugh look at the basic stats of the Hammond 280 watt OT that is a modern trans and about 50% smaller than the original stock Major OT.

Cat# watts Pri Imp Max. DC I	Sec Imp Wt. Lbs. 


1650W	280	1,900 ct	806 ma.	4-8-16 28 

Now that is the OT I use to build a Major clone with and it's almost 30lbs in modern guise so if the the PT is about the same size so you have about 60lbs just in transformers. Now the OT & PT of the stock Major is about 50%
Bigger in size and lets say it has 30% more weight then the Hammond transformer that about 36lbs, so two transformers is about 72lbs just in transformers. Just food for thought.


----------



## Ken

MajorNut1967 said:


> Hey Ken,
> 
> Just for laugh look at the basic stats of the Hammond 280 watt OT that is a modern trans and about 50% smaller than the original stock Major OT.
> 
> Cat# watts Pri Imp Max. DC I	Sec Imp Wt. Lbs.
> 
> 
> 1650W	280	1,900 ct	806 ma.	4-8-16 28
> 
> Now that is the OT I use to build a Major clone with and it's almost 30lbs in modern guise so if the the PT is about the same size so you have about 60lbs just in transformers. Now the OT & PT of the stock Major is about 50%
> Bigger in size and lets say it has 30% more weight then the Hammond transformer that about 36lbs, so two transformers is about 72lbs just in transformers. Just food for thought.


 
Wow...

Well, my 50 watt DSL weighs like 47 pounds, so actually that makes sense when you think about it!

Ken


----------



## cjrebel

stargazer76 said:


> This is a question for our Marshall historians out there (MajorNut1967?)
> Ritchie seems to have gone directly and immediatly from his Vox to the Major, both on record and live. Did he do this, as I understand it, just to play the "loudest amp in the world", or did he have specific tonal goals? He seems not to have considered Plexis, MK II's, etc, etc.
> Thanks



I own one of Ritchie's former Majors. Andy Brauer restored it for me to vintage spec; it was a mess. I purchased it from John "Dawk" Stillwell, Ritchie's tech during the golden years. You simply MUST visit his website and join his forums! Being a Blackmore fan (I'm a damn fanatic) you'll be in heaven; all the tonal secrets revealed! His Majors were really modded; they had extra gain stages and 6550s instead of KT88s. His guitars as well had wonderful secret boosts, etc. that are actually purchasable from Dawk! I'm on the forum - hope to see you there! Here's the link to Dawk...

Dawk Sound Limited

Some Blackmore magic!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8FtqOzZwIg]YouTube - Deep Purple - Lazy (1993)[/ame]t


----------



## Marshallhead

MajorNut1967 said:


> No you have proven you are more knowledgeable. But I have a question what are the OT & PT part # on the 2000 series?



The OT is part no C2728, the PT is T4312.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Marshallhead said:


> The OT is part no C2728, the PT is T4312.



Well the major does not use those trannys at all. The Major uses a Dagnall C2008 Output trans (which is ultra-linear) and a T2375 Power trans and both are massive.


----------



## vintagevoltage351

MajorNut1967 said:


> Oh sorry I meant by low watt was a 50 watter. It was a Model 1962 from between 1968-1972



Thanks Major.
Low watt...compared to a major of course! lol

I thought the 1962's were a Bluesbreaker jtm45


----------



## janarn

1962 Bluesbreaker was the JTM-45 model 1986 Bass circuit with 2x12"
1962 later changed to JMP circuit as all other Marshall models.


----------



## MajorNut1967

You are both correct! I'm try to find a picture of it.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Here's a photo of a 1962.


----------



## janarn

Nice 1962 Basketweave combo Major!
Here's the original Bluesbreaker version with a R9. 
The cab is a repro, but the amp and speakers are original early '66.





Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu


----------



## MajorNut1967

janarn said:


> Nice 1962 Basketweave combo Major!
> Here's the original Bluesbreaker version with a R9.
> The cab is a repro, but the amp and speakers are original early '66.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fullversjon: Viser bilde - sportsfiske.nu



Wow nice Mate!


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Well, there you go... i learn something new here everyday! Never knew they had a JMP circuit in the BB. Thanks guys.

Great pics too.

I have always loved the sound when clapton played Steppin Out, around 20 sec from the start.... 
The sustain, or feedback, or both is crazy!!!! Love it.


----------



## Reginald

stargazer76 said:


> Did he do this, as I understand it, just to play the "loudest amp in the world", or did he have specific tonal goals? He seems not to have considered Plexis, MK II's, etc, etc.
> Thanks



oh,well,it's wrong. Actually it's a false,mistaken misbelief that about to think a major is so loud. it isn't!
Try to get it a compare with/ a sample with a DR103 Hiwatt or even just a superlead at 10 of volume all of them ,so,then u'll see Major is less louder than a superlead or Hiwatt 100w. 
If u try to plug them (one-by-one) to a 1912 1x12 150w Marshal cab on a smooth floor (not keep the haed on the top of speaker cab,but let this free,clear,alone),so u'll see major can get it to move just some centimeters...while a superlead (whichever..a jcm800 or a 1959HW reissue too) or a 100Hiwatt will move the 1x12 cab a lot of inchs! try...try..
Major own too little sustain...so it sucks compare a superlead or a Hiwatt too...and it does NOT louder than them at all ,rather them are louder than a major. it's the truth. (ok when i used 'sucks' ,i've wanted use an 'extremes' term..an extremization,u know). not really it sucks,however is less funny than a Hiwatt or a superbass or a superlead...major is almost a sort of supertremolo-like tone with a little sustain,a little gain,very little mids and too much treble and presence and too tight which ruin a bit 'the funny' when u play it......oh yes,it own also a little armonics too,in comparison of a superbass or a superlead or aHiwatt...it's just a sort of supertremolo a bit more louder).
a superlead or a hiwatt at 10 of volume is louder...try and compare among them. Try to move a 1912 cab by an amp at 10 of volume in order to move the cab...u'll discover/see which is the most loud(try on a smoother,marble floor for example)
I've got it...i've saw

major is just only a sort of supertremolo a little bit louder than a standard supertremolo... a jcm800 or a jmp2203 or a superlead/bass or a Hiwatt are more louder. Run them at 10 and see by 'the 1912 cab's proof/(test)'


----------



## MajorNut1967

Reginald said:


> oh,well,it's wrong. Actually it's a false,mistaken misbelief that about to think a major is so loud. it isn't!
> Try to get it a compare with/ a sample with a DR103 Hiwatt or even just a superlead at 10 of volume all of them ,so,then u'll see Major is less louder than a superlead or Hiwatt 100w.
> If u try to plug them (one-by-one) to a 1912 1x12 150w Marshal cab on a smooth floor (not keep the haed on the top of speaker cab,but let this free,clear,alone),so u'll see major can get it to move just some centimeters...while a superlead (whichever..a jcm800 or a 1959HW reissue too) or a 100Hiwatt will move the 1x12 cab a lot of inchs! try...try..
> Major own too little sustain...so it sucks compare a superlead or a Hiwatt too...and it does NOT louder than them at all ,rather them are louder than a major. it's the truth. (ok when i used 'sucks' ,i've wanted use an 'extremes' term..an extremization,u know). not really it sucks,however is less funny than a Hiwatt or a superbass or a superlead...major is almost a sort of supertremolo-like tone with a little sustain,a little gain,very little mids and too much treble and presence and too tight which ruin a bit 'the funny' when u play it......oh yes,it own also a little armonics too,in comparison of a superbass or a superlead or aHiwatt...it's just a sort of supertremolo a bit more louder).
> a superlead or a hiwatt at 10 of volume is louder...try and compare among them. Try to move a 1912 cab by an amp at 10 of volume in order to move the cab...u'll discover/see which is the most loud(try on a smoother,marble floor for example)
> I've got it...i've saw
> 
> major is just only a sort of supertremolo a little bit louder than a standard supertremolo... a jcm800 or a jmp2203 or a superlead/bass or a Hiwatt are more louder. Run them at 10 and see by 'the 1912 cab's proof/(test)'



You know all I can say is that, "if you own a Major and you don't think it as loud or louder then a Super lead or a DR103, then your Major isn't operating correctly!" It's not that the actually that much louder in decibels, but sonically it is a beast, ask anyone who's stood behind one at stage volume after a palm mute!" The only Amps that compete or surpass the major are the all-tube Ampeg SVT or the Hiwatt's DR-203 or DR405.

As for your statement, "major is just only a sort of supertremolo" I'm sorry but you absolutely do not know what you are talking about and you shouldn't be taken serious! And anyone who can read a schematic at all, could look at the two and see that what you have said is ludicrous and untrue to the fullest.


----------



## Viking62

MajorNut1967 said:


> You know all I can say is that, "if you own a Major and you don't think it as loud or louder then a Super lead or a DR103, then your Major isn't operating correctly!" It's not that the actually that much louder in decibels, but sonically it is a beast, ask anyone who's stood behind one at stage volume after a palm mute!" The only Amps that compete or surpass the major are the all-tube Ampeg SVT or the Hiwatt's DR-203 or DR405.
> 
> As for your statement, "major is just only a sort of supertremolo" I'm sorry but you absolutely do not know what you are talking about and you shouldn't be taken serious! And anyone who can read a schematic at all, could look at the two and see that what you have said is ludicrous and untrue to the fullest.



Gotta love a Major Nut!!!!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Viking62 said:


> Gotta love a Major Nut!!!!



I know its getting bad mate! I've taken to shouting at the Tele now! LOL


----------



## Reginald

MajorNut1967 said:


> It's not that the actually that much louder in decibels, but sonically it is a beast, ask anyone who's stood behind one at stage volume after a palm mute!"


yes,the difference is minimal. But i remember a 1959HW or a jcm800 at 10 has been able to move the 1912 cab through many inches..major didn't. (and it works perfectly..it shots 220Watts). However yes, i admit about all them got a wonderful big bOoOom 'knock' ,volume. Maybe my ears was got too 'hangover noise' (how in Eng.?) ..so my ears didn't figure out their volume in an impartial ,objective way enough. However my eyes had saw about a 1959HW or an Hiwatt 100 can move a 1912 cab. Maybe it's matter of different frequency,equalization than a major..i don't know.




MajorNut1967 said:


> "major is just only a sort of supertremolo" I'm sorry but you absolutely do not know what you are talking about and you shouldn't be taken serious! And anyone who can read a schematic at all, could look at the two and see that what you have said is ludicrous and untrue to the fullest.


sorry,blame of mine..i meant IMHO it seems a sort of supertremolo due to too treble presence and too little gain and sustain. But I wanted just only 'extremes' the concept. yes,their tone are a bit different,but if someone would want a sound similar.close a supertremolo,i think major is more close a supertremolo than a superlead for example,u know (sonically speaking).
About circuit yes,it's not a tremolo,however either a ST or a major own a longer circuit than a SL or SB or a, Hiwatt 100 or a jcm. 
So,here's the why i told it seems like a louder supertremolo.


----------



## Ken

Reginald said:


> However my eyes had saw about a 1959HW or an Hiwatt 100 can move a 1912 cab. Maybe it's matter of different frequency,equalization than a major..i don't know.
> :



Did you see the Mythbusters where they got an entire metal bridge to vibrate with just an 8 pound weight vibrating at the right frequency? If the weight was 80 pounds but not vibrating at the right frequency nothing would have happened.

I expect your experience is the same principle.

Ken


----------



## Reginald

Ken said:


> Did you see the Mythbusters where they got an entire metal bridge to vibrate with just an 8 pound weight vibrating at the right frequency? If the weight was 80 pounds but not vibrating at the right frequency nothing would have happened.
> Ken



yes,maybe it was just a matter of frequency,vibration. 
"mythbuster" mmh what on Earth is it?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GWhOLorDtw]YouTube - Mythbusters- Walking on "Water"[/ame] LOL what is that? a plastic liquid liquid plastic? it's cool!


----------



## Strateuphoria

jeez the size of the transformer in that major is like that of an old arc welder.

So. Majornut, Richie was the first guy to cascade (like an 800) the frontend of a Marshall and not Randy as most people think. And as early as 72?


----------



## MajorNut1967

Strateuphoria said:


> jeez the size of the transformer in that major is like that of an old arc welder.
> 
> So. Majornut, Richie was the first guy to cascade (like an 800) the frontend of a Marshall and not Randy as most people think. And as early as 72?



Ya people always are a bit shocked when they see stock Major transformers and they do great arc-welding in the tube socket when things go awry! 

As far as I understand may be even a bit farther back say around the "In Rock" album time. It seems that a few bloks did the cascade thing way back in the late 60's. You want to hear funny the first cascade job I heard of for sure were Santana's black-face Twins being that way in late 68'.


----------



## janarn

I thought Santana used "Boogie" modded Princeton Reverbs
and that those amps was pre-Mesa Boogie amps.


----------



## Strateuphoria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTBZvtr-e-Q]YouTube - Ritchie Blackmore - Greensleeves live 1976 HD[/ame]


----------



## stargazer76

I have to say, and I love all things Blackmore, especially during the Dio era, that the Rainbow in Munich DVD is a wonderful example of their live show. Actually the only example with Ronnie except snippets on YouTube. But Ritchies playing and tone are not the best, lets say. There are a few moments were he shines, but mostly he just spazzes out and noodles. In all fairness he has admitted to being stuck between putting on a show, dancing about and banging away on his strat...and playing creatively while standing still. I think his real fans appreciate both.


----------



## MajorNut1967

janarn said:


> I thought Santana used "Boogie" modded Princeton Reverbs
> and that those amps was pre-Mesa Boogie amps.



I meant in the early days like the late 1960's early 1970's. Here take a look about 2:50 into the vid.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWJPr7I3GbE]YouTube - Santana - Black Magic Woman - Gypsy Queen - Tanglewood - 1970/08/18[/ame]


----------



## janarn

Nice. I didn't know he was using Twin Reverbs.
He used the Boogie modded Princeton Reverb on the album.
Maybe he changed to Twins live?

Mesa Boogie Amps and Santana


----------



## Papus

cjrebel said:


> I own one of Ritchie's former Majors. Andy Brauer restored it for me to vintage spec; it was a mess. I purchased it from John "Dawk" Stillwell, Ritchie's tech during the golden years. You simply MUST visit his website and join his forums! Being a Blackmore fan (I'm a damn fanatic) you'll be in heaven; all the tonal secrets revealed! His Majors were really modded; they had extra gain stages and 6550s instead of KT88s. His guitars as well had wonderful secret boosts, etc. that are actually purchasable from Dawk! I'm on the forum - hope to see you there! Here's the link to Dawk...
> 
> Dawk Sound Limited
> 
> Some Blackmore magic!
> YouTube - Deep Purple - Lazy (1993)t



You own a Blackmore/Dawk Major? - photos, please 
Two questions:
1) Why did you undo the Dawk mods if you're a total Blackmore nut (as am I)?
2) I agree, Made In Japan tone is awesome, but most of DP MkIII tone was harsh and brittle except for California Jam, early Rainbow was thin, but I love the tone on On Stage: have you ever been able to replicate California Jam or On Stage?


----------



## MajorNut1967

janarn said:


> Nice. I didn't know he was using Twin Reverbs.
> He used the Boogie modded Princeton Reverb on the album.
> Maybe he changed to Twins live?
> 
> Mesa Boogie Amps and Santana



Well don't believe everything you read Mate! LOL Abraxas was recorded in April of 1970, 8 months after Woodstock what amp did Carlos use at Woodstock? The next album was Santana III in which Neal Schon played on. Neal used a 100 watt Marshall on the album, do you think a modded Princeton Reverb would have competed with a 100 watt Marshall? And remember they recorded as a complete band back in those days, not track by track-part by part! And Carlos wasn't using the Boogie exclusively till the late 70's. I personally never heard about Princeton Reverb till you mentioned it, I had hear about Smith moving higher powered Fender chassis into a Deluxe combo cabinet again I don't know much about it. Plus Mr. Smith has got very rich riding on Santana's coat tails so let the legend live.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Hey Jan,
You know I think you're right, I went digging through some old pictures of mine and I found the picture that might have the amp you are talking about. I can't tell for sure but on the l left side of the amp and it actually says boogie. I think this photo was taken between 1969 and 1970.


----------



## cjrebel

Papus said:


> You own a Blackmore/Dawk Major? - photos, please
> Two questions:
> 1) Why did you undo the Dawk mods if you're a total Blackmore nut (as am I)?
> 2) I agree, Made In Japan tone is awesome, but most of DP MkIII tone was harsh and brittle except for California Jam, early Rainbow was thin, but I love the tone on On Stage: have you ever been able to replicate California Jam or On Stage?



Man, so sorry for taking so long to get back to you! Answers to your questions...

1. It was one of his back up amps - Dawk told me it didn't have all the mods. I bought it in a bad state - it looked like it had been in a fire. Transformer had to be rewound, but in no way was I going to pass it up! I had it cosmetically redone (except for the faceplate - I would love a new aluminum faceplate - I cannot find anyone anywhere who makes them!). The guts, again looked burnt. I got to thinking if this could've been one of the amps he set on fire and pushed off the stage. Hmmmmmm. There's also a dent in the formidable chassis on the inside indicative of an impact. I haven't talked to Dawk for a few years, but have known him for a long time. I really need to ask him if this is a possibility - if so can you imagine? So, I decided to have it restored to original spec by Andy. I could always send it to Dawk to have the mods done, but it's special as is I think. The history is still awesome.

SIDE NOTE - email Dawk and ask what amps he has FOR SALE. Last time I checked, he had a MESS of Marshall heads he modified for Ritchie but he ended up not wanting them; he was using something else at the time. I don't think it was the Engls yet. Dawk sells everything. His website is really out of date as to what he has for sale - just ask if he has any Marshall heads.

2. The amp is a goddamn MONSTER the sound is absolutely huge. As it is it will give you a heart attack - it just hits you so hard in the chest/body. I'm not sure if it could be represented properly in a recording. Also I haven't used it full out - none of my cabs can handle it. Money is a bit tight (as with everyone for the most part) so I haven't been able to get something with the proper wattage to run it through. I'm scared to death to use it with any kind of attenuation device and will not.

My favorite tone of Ritchie's, perhaps surprisingly, is the "Perfect Strangers" era. The live vids you can find are so awesome. I think the solo in "Knocking At Your Back Door" is goddamn incredible. The end seems all improvised and is untouchable!

I can post a torrent for a VHS of "Perfect Strangers" live - an entire show filmed professionally in France. It's not available anywhere.

I promise to take pictures in the coming days and post!

Thank you for the questions. I hope I provided some useful answers!


----------



## Papus

cjrebel said:


> Man, so sorry for taking so long to get back to you! Answers to your questions...
> 
> 1. It was one of his back up amps - Dawk told me it didn't have all the mods. I bought it in a bad state - it looked like it had been in a fire. Transformer had to be rewound, but in no way was I going to pass it up! I had it cosmetically redone (except for the faceplate - I would love a new aluminum faceplate - I cannot find anyone anywhere who makes them!). The guts, again looked burnt. I got to thinking if this could've been one of the amps he set on fire and pushed off the stage. Hmmmmmm. There's also a dent in the formidable chassis on the inside indicative of an impact. I haven't talked to Dawk for a few years, but have known him for a long time. I really need to ask him if this is a possibility - if so can you imagine? So, I decided to have it restored to original spec by Andy. I could always send it to Dawk to have the mods done, but it's special as is I think. The history is still awesome.
> 
> SIDE NOTE - email Dawk and ask what amps he has FOR SALE. Last time I checked, he had a MESS of Marshall heads he modified for Ritchie but he ended up not wanting them; he was using something else at the time. I don't think it was the Engls yet. Dawk sells everything. His website is really out of date as to what he has for sale - just ask if he has any Marshall heads.
> 
> 2. The amp is a goddamn MONSTER the sound is absolutely huge. As it is it will give you a heart attack - it just hits you so hard in the chest/body. I'm not sure if it could be represented properly in a recording. Also I haven't used it full out - none of my cabs can handle it. Money is a bit tight (as with everyone for the most part) so I haven't been able to get something with the proper wattage to run it through. I'm scared to death to use it with any kind of attenuation device and will not.
> 
> My favorite tone of Ritchie's, perhaps surprisingly, is the "Perfect Strangers" era. The live vids you can find are so awesome. I think the solo in "Knocking At Your Back Door" is goddamn incredible. The end seems all improvised and is untouchable!
> 
> I can post a torrent for a VHS of "Perfect Strangers" live - an entire show filmed professionally in France. It's not available anywhere.
> 
> I promise to take pictures in the coming days and post!
> 
> Thank you for the questions. I hope I provided some useful answers!



Wow, MAJOR WOW!
I envy you my friend....
Imagine if yours is THE California Jam head which Blackmore threw off the stage!
It was probably always a spare, as Blackmore only used the left-hand stack and the other two were spares or just for visual impact.

My favourite Blackmore tones in order of preference are:

1) Come Hell Or High Water
2) California Jam
3) On Stage
4) Made In Japan
5) Live In London

Is the French "Perfect Strangers" video the same one from which "Gypsy's Kiss" was used on the "New Live & Rare" DVD?


----------



## MajorNut1967

Papus said:


> Wow, MAJOR WOW!
> I envy you my friend....
> Imagine if yours is THE California Jam head which Blackmore threw off the stage!
> It was probably always a spare, as Blackmore only used the left-hand stack and the other two were spares or just for visual impact.
> 
> DVD?



Well I have never owned a Blackmore Major ever personally. But the first picture of the white Major I posted is a Cal-Jam amp and the one that was thrown off the front of the stage. I never like the Stillwell modded amps as I am a fan of the Made in Japan tone. The Stillwell modded amps are very thin sounding and brittle, not like the factory cascaded modded Majors of the MIJ period.


----------



## Viking62

stargazer76 said:


> I have to say, and I love all things Blackmore, especially during the Dio era, that the Rainbow in Munich DVD is a wonderful example of their live show. Actually the only example with Ronnie except snippets on YouTube. But Ritchies playing and tone are not the best, lets say. There are a few moments were he shines, but mostly he just spazzes out and noodles. In all fairness he has admitted to being stuck between putting on a show, dancing about and banging away on his strat...and playing creatively while standing still. I think his real fans appreciate both.



Lead break at 2.38, masterfull pick work and amazing tone and to think it was done on a 335!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO_4GsxumZ0]YouTube - Deep Purple The Mule[/ame]


----------



## MajorNut1967

Viking62 said:


> Lead break at 2.38, masterfull pick work and amazing tone and to think it was done on a 335!
> YouTube - Deep Purple The Mule



Are you sure that's the 335? there is some serious whammy bar going on in the solo 3:14.


----------



## stargazer76

I just watched the Purple DVD of the Copenhagen 1972 concert. During the first part of "Lazy", Ritchie tips and rocks his left hand stack to get a reverb crash ala Lord's B3. Now I know that Majors didn't have reverb tanks....Ritchie up to his tricks again? Is this a Major with a reverb installed, or a Marshall cab with his Vox inside?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZBc-RLN1vE&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple Lazy HD 1972 Copenhagen[/ame]


----------



## stargazer76

Oh, it's at 1:35 through 1:41


----------



## MajorNut1967

stargazer76 said:


> I just watched the Purple DVD of the Copenhagen 1972 concert. During the first part of "Lazy", Ritchie tips and rocks his left hand stack to get a reverb crash ala Lord's B3. Now I know that Majors didn't have reverb tanks....Ritchie up to his tricks again? Is this a Major with a reverb installed, or a Marshall cab with his Vox inside?



okay it's more Richie Blackmore antics, what's happening is he's shaking the stack but what you don't see is Fergie back there banging on the Marshall fuzz reverb unit and trying to keep the amp from falling over. Now in order to prove this to you have to show you another video, and what I want to watch for is after all the madness is done Ritchie runs over and hits the Marshall fuzz reverb unit and there you have it instant boom! Okaylook at the video at 4:39 and you'll see Richie WAP the reverb unit with his hand. But most of the time Fergie did all the noise. By the way you hear me talking about the made in Japan tone all the time this video is a great example of it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efJOk8ufWyg]YouTube - Deep Purple - Mandrake Root HD 1970 ( Live in London ) part2[/ame]


----------



## Papus

Are you saying Blackmore had his Majors cascaded as early as 1970? 
I thought he was only using fuzz boxes and treble boosters in 1970.


----------



## Clammy

stargazer76 said:


> I just watched the Purple DVD of the Copenhagen 1972 concert. During the first part of "Lazy", Ritchie tips and rocks his left hand stack to get a reverb crash ala Lord's B3. Now I know that Majors didn't have reverb tanks....Ritchie up to his tricks again? Is this a Major with a reverb installed, or a Marshall cab with his Vox inside?
> YouTube - Deep Purple Lazy HD 1972 Copenhagen



Sooooooo much drool-inducing vintage Marshall goodness in that vid!!!! 

Cheers!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Papus said:


> Are you saying Blackmore had his Majors cascaded as early as 1970?
> I thought he was only using fuzz boxes and treble boosters in 1970.



Yes Ritchie had the major cascaded. Jim Marshall in an interview mentioned, "Ritchie used to drive us nuts at the factory,{more distortion here, more treble here, I wanted louder!} he was all is blowing the windows out of the place!"but listen to his live tone late in 70 and all the way into 1972, it's that real vicious driving tone and when he rolls the guitar off it cleans up absolutely clean. Now if Ritchie was using a fuzz box on the Marshall Majors back then he wouldn't have been able to roll off that clean. Not saying he didn't use a fuzz box in the studio or anything out it's always a crapshoot with Ritchie Blackmore information. I don't believe Ritchie was using the treble booster with the majors much.


----------



## Viking62

Mmmm interesting, I always thought he didnt use a strat until Machine Head. But then again maybe it was In Rock that was the last 335 album..


----------



## MajorNut1967

Viking62 said:


> Mmmm interesting, I always thought he didnt use a strat until Machine Head. But then again maybe it was In Rock that was the last 335 album..



the Machine Head aficionados say Ritchie used both the 335 & the black Strat with the maple neck on it, he still has that strat still! I truly don't know myself for sure. you have to remember during mt era Deep Purple was a band to go see live, not listen to on the record player.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Well guys I'm going to have to eat my own words! I had said that, "I didn't think Ritchie was using the Treble Booster with the Majors." I was wrong, a friend of mine from Germany showed me vids of the TB being used on a TV show. You can see it sitting on the Blue Chair next to the Major! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yGVCYmkaCY&feature=related]YouTube - Deep Purple - Into the Fire HD ( 1971 TVshow ,Berlin )[/ame]


----------



## Purplexi

I've seen every DP tour with RB since 1970 and the only volume issues I ever had was from those era-bleeding, Tychobrae PA cabs they used from 71 thru 75 for U.S. dates. As for Lords _C3_ Hammond, the frequencies produced from those keys into Marshall's, as with Keith Emerson of ELP, could really fill the ear from almost any seat location. Blackmore's sound, even from the second row, was surprisingly linear and of a generally tolerable volume level, cheers Ritchie!!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Purplexi said:


> I've seen every DP tour with RB since 1970 and the only volume issues I ever had was from those era-bleeding, Tychobrae PA cabs they used from 71 thru 75 for U.S. dates. As for Lords _C3_ Hammond, the frequencies produced from those keys into Marshall's, as with Keith Emerson of ELP, could really fill the ear from almost any seat location. Blackmore's sound, even from the second row, was surprisingly linear and of a generally tolerable volume level, cheers Ritchie!!



So they used a US PA for the early 70's tours in the States? Because in Europe they used the Marshall PA (in the early 70's Marshall was trying to get into the PA business then) and the had an exclusive deal with Marshall to use their 
PA equipment. And even the Japan tour in 1972 they used the Marshall PA. That's interesting, because in 1974 at Cal-Jam the house PA was a Tychobrahe that was the only time I saw them with Tychobraehe.


----------



## Papus

I can't believe you were at the California Jam..... I kill you!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajorNut1967




----------



## MajorNut1967

Oh here I went and scanned this for you last night!


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Im Jealous!!!!


----------



## Papus

Brother that is truly awe inspiring!
You actually witnessed Blackmore blowing his shit up?


----------



## stargazer76

Hey guys, here is a great example of Ritchies "1972" tonehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETeumVKeyqQ&feature=related


----------



## DBi5

stargazer76 said:


> Hey guys, here is a great example of Ritchie's "1972" tone.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETeumVKeyqQ]YouTube - Deep Purple - No No No take2 HD 1971 Rehearsal Session[/ame]


----------



## MajorNut1967

Great video guys thanks a lot.


----------



## DBi5

MajorNut1967 said:


> Great video guys thanks a lot.



stargazer76 has found a little gem MN.

Here's Take 1.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMJHyZG2UUE]YouTube - Deep Purple - No No No Take1 HD 1971 (Rehearsal Session)[/ame]

...and here is the ON AIR.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSNmJfsZbEY]YouTube - Deep Purple - No No No HD ( 1971 TVshow , Beatclub )[/ame]


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Thats the coolest riff.


----------



## Viking62

Beautiful aint it


----------



## MajorNut1967

You guys mean this Riff?

http://members.cox.net/pasefika_son/major.mp3


----------



## vintagevoltage351

No. The proper one... hehe 

I take it that was with a major, hey major? 
Nice sound mate.


----------



## MajorNut1967

vintagevoltage351 said:


> No. The proper one... hehe
> 
> I take it that was with a major, hey major?
> Nice sound mate.



You bugger, you! LOL That was actually one of the baby Majors (half power 100 watts) through a 2x12" cab. It's the exact same design as a standard Major except with only two power tubes and this one is cascaded.

Cheers


----------



## Papus

MajorNut1967 said:


> You bugger, you! LOL That was actually one of the baby Majors (half power 100 watts) through a 2x12" cab. It's the exact same design as a standard Major except with only two power tubes and this one is cascaded.
> 
> Cheers



Do you think it would be technically possible and tonally accurate to build a mini-Major with an exact Major clone preamp going into a single-ended KT-88 linear power section, or would it have to be Class AB KT88 linear, resulting in about 50w output?

I would love to get the Major tone at lower wattage and lower voume


----------



## MajorNut1967

Papus said:


> Do you think it would be technically possible and tonally accurate to build a mini-Major with an exact Major clone preamp going into a single-ended KT-88 linear power section, or would it have to be Class AB KT88 linear, resulting in about 50w output?
> 
> I would love to get the Major tone at lower wattage and lower voume



Hi Papus,

Theoretically speaking it is absolutely possible to build a SE ultra linear Marshall Maj. but tonally it would not sound the same because you will be missing the push - pull aspect and the Cathodyne phase inverter, which are integral parts of the major’s sound. Now if you did want to do this you just need to eliminate the phase inverter circuit and find yourself a 5000 ohm SE ultra linear (43% tap) output transformer and output wise he would only yield maybe 10 or 12 W. You will have the essence of the Marshall Maj. but you will not have the true tone.


----------



## vintagevoltage351

I was gonna mention a quarter Major!
I'd still be happy with a 1/2 power though... 
What vol were you at in the clip?


----------



## MajorNut1967

vintagevoltage351 said:


> I was gonna mention a quarter Major!
> I'd still be happy with a 1/2 power though...
> What vol were you at in the clip?



Yes the half power major is still plenty loud, but it won't be bowing the back of your speaker cabinets like 200 watter. Let's see the recording of that clip ( and you have to remember that is cascaded in the preamp section) so volume 2 (preamp) was almost dimed and volume 1 (master so to speak) was right in the middle of 0 and 2. The baby majors are still fairly aggressive, "you can hear when I start playing the verse part of the song you can hear the amp screeching and wanting to feedback." them there things are sure fun to play!


----------



## DBi5

MajorNut1967 said:


> Yes the half power major is still plenty loud, but it won't be bowing the back of your speaker cabinets like 200 watter.



It still sounds like a caged tiger pacing up and down waiting to be let out...

*Gulp*


----------



## MajorNut1967

DBI5 said:


> It still sounds like a caged tiger pacing up and down waiting to be let out...
> 
> *Gulp*



I really enjoy these amps, that's all i can say. they are not your standard Marshall, but still loads of roar. the other thing is I have a custom-built ones which are fairly new with some modifications to make them run without blowing up. So I wish some of the guys here that are kind of interested in these amps had the resources, the time and the know-how to build one of these guys.


----------



## supershifter2

MajorNut1967 said:


> So they used a US PA for the early 70's tours in the States? Because in Europe they used the Marshall PA (in the early 70's Marshall was trying to get into the PA business then) and the had an exclusive deal with Marshall to use their
> PA equipment. And even the Japan tour in 1972 they used the Marshall PA. That's interesting, because in 1974 at Cal-Jam the house PA was a Tychobrahe that was the only time I saw them with Tychobraehe.


 Here you go !


----------



## dreyn77

see! the horned speakers are the way to go!


----------



## dreyn77

I've had the made in japan tone and I wasn't using a major pain in the arse.

Blackmore knows the BS is all untrue! the guitar just makes a sound that's it. doesn't matter what amp you or he uses. 
he was playing stadiums, the amp was fashion too. it was the same sound just bigger. 
These sounds came from marc bolin and he got the chicks so smart arse guys like ronson went for the fashion and blackmore had to play along with the BS, RR was a child of the time and had the cool cats at marshall give him the best sound. then marshall capitalised on the sound and made the DSL. then they went mad and made the JVM, VM etc...


----------



## Codyjohns

dreyn77 said:


> I've had the made in japan tone and I wasn't using a major pain in the arse.
> 
> Blackmore knows the BS is all untrue! the guitar just makes a sound that's it. doesn't matter what amp you or he uses.
> he was playing stadiums, the amp was fashion too. it was the same sound just bigger.
> These sounds came from marc bolin and he got the chicks so smart arse guys like ronson went for the fashion and blackmore had to play along with the BS, RR was a child of the time and had the cool cats at marshall give him the best sound. then marshall capitalised on the sound and made the DSL. then they went mad and made the JVM, VM etc...



Hey dreyn, you ever work on a farm ?? 

You sure know how to shovel shit really good.


----------



## usednabused

*if the economy was better, would we all thrash our gear???*


----------



## Sturmbannführer

Achtung-Incoming; 1971 Major 1 owner original tubes and Dead Mint.

It has been a long 3 year search has come to a happy end.

Pics and upskirt to follow!


----------



## Melodyman

Just a factiod for this thread. I was playing in a top 40 band in Oxnard CA circa 1975 when in walks Ritchie B with a his roadie. The guy comes up to me on our break and says its RB;s birthday and he would like to sit in with our band.. He has brought his white strat and I have a 1972 50 half stack.. He plugs in and turns the presence all the way down.. He look over at me and says 'never use the presence on a Marshall amp" He then proceeded to tear it up with us for the next hour or so..


----------



## proxy

stargazer76 said:


> I love his sound, thick and articulate. And with a Strat, too! The treble booster and the reel to reel were his version of stomp boxes. I've seen his Rainbow shows four times (70's and 80's) just below the bass pedals. VERY loud! Migraine loud to be honest, but wouldn't have missed it for anything.



I agree.
Sound from California jam is the best strat sound ever.So thick and nasty:


----------



## usednabused

vintagevoltage351 said:


> Shame there were no camera phones back then like there is today...!
> I was in the process of being made in 72, born 73. Wish i was older.....
> 
> NOT!
> 
> No offence to the old rockers here...
> 
> Nice pics, what would have been the low watt combo at the time of Machine Head? I want to do a build for a practice amp as the JMP is a bit overboard for just jamming.
> 
> Any thoughts?




now there are camera phones but the great gear isnt on stage anymore!


----------



## 66SuperTremolo

Marc Bolin used Solid State H/H heads and Vampower amps. Love Blackmore, Mick Ronson. Killer Tone.


----------



## Mats A

MajorNut1967 said:


> Okay here we go Ritchie Blackmore mysteries. Okay for a long time Ritchie really liked that Vox amp from the mid-60s right until 1970 and claim to the end it was his favorite amp. I've seen early 70s TV shows were deep purple where the main attraction and the big bad Marshalls were on the stage but as the camera panned sideways you could see Ritchie's Vox amplifier behind them. I think the only reason Ritchie went to the big amplifiers is because as they got more and more popular in the early 70s the venues got bigger and bigger, so of course the Vox amp was not cutting it. Hence he started using the gorilla amplifiers. Then as Ritchie's ego grew along with the popularity of deep purple than the telling stories and bullshit started flying. Now on machine head Ritchie used a combo amplifier but not the Vox it was a low wattage Marshall Combo. After machine head Ritchie started using the Marshall Majors in the studio also. But again Ritchie is infamous about lying about its equipment and practical joking about it. Now there are all the stories of Ritchie patching the Vox amplifier through the majors and using them as slaves, who knows could be true most likely a lie. There's also use of the Hornby skewes treble booster. And these are the tape deck. Which he did use but who knows when. My favorite Blackmore tone is that Made in Japan tone about 1972. And that tone is all Marshall Major with the cascaded channels and during that time period He also used a Marshall fuzz/reverb unit and I'm not positive of that was just to make noise with or if he actually use the fuzz or not. So overall I think it was a transitional change and in seeking a different tone, by the time he got to the rainbow album I started disliking his tone at that point that's when the cascade mod was removed and an extra 12AX7 was added to the Marshall Majors. And they became very bright and brittle sounding after that.


I know This is a very old thread but from where did you get this info? Seems very strange that Ritchie if he didn’t use his Majors in the studio should have used a Marshall Combo wich is much like a Standard Marshall amp wich Ritchie has said he hates on like Machine Head. If he wich we’re not certain of used a Combo amp wouldn’t the Vox wich he liked be a much more likely choice? Then if they did fit another preamp valve what’s the point in removing the cascading? Adding a preamp valve was probably for more gain why then also reduce gain? I’ve red he could get all the gain he needed from his AIWA tape recorder when he started using that so why more gain?


----------



## junk notes

Old thread irrelevant ;-) Blackmore and Majors always relevant 

over 45 years and there are literally or not even - 2 people that have his DP tones.
An incredible musician. A curmudgeon individual.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

A friend of mine owns a Major that, so the story goes, used to be one of Blackmore's. And he has the story and chain of names, places, and dates to back it up. 

The mods done to it (a loop for a tape echo) were removed before it left the Blackmore compound, so to speak. Of course the extra holes in the back panel are still there. 

Supposedly it's now in its stock configuration. I've heard it. My friend is a bass player and it works exceptionally well for him.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Blackmore's Majors = KT88s


----------



## mAx___

Mats A said:


> I know This is a very old thread but from where did you get this info? Seems very strange that Ritchie if he didn’t use his Majors in the studio should have used a Marshall Combo wich is much like a Standard Marshall amp wich Ritchie has said he hates on like Machine Head. If he wich we’re not certain of used a Combo amp wouldn’t the Vox wich he liked be a much more likely choice? Then if they did fit another preamp valve what’s the point in removing the cascading? Adding a preamp valve was probably for more gain why then also reduce gain? I’ve red he could get all the gain he needed from his AIWA tape recorder when he started using that so why more gain?


I've been looking into his sound for a long time and tried several different theories and gear combinations, including the AC30 and AIWA preamp circuits. My opinion is that from around 1970 to early '73 he used a factory-modified Major amp with a modded Hornby Skewes booster for In Rock, Fireball, Machine Head, Made In Japan and WDWTWA. Then the same Major and the AIWA TP-1011 for Burn all the way to Dio's Rainbow.
I believe that the modded amp remained mostly untouched with the difference in sound between MKII and MKIII being the use of the Hornby Skewes (sweeter, thicker) or the AIWA (harsher, thinner).
I suspect also that he had to replace his G12H Greenbacks at some point after 1973 to whatever was new at the time so that would make a difference too since Celestion had to start using different cones in their speakers.


----------



## Mats A

Matthews Guitars said:


> A friend of mine owns a Major that, so the story goes, used to be one of Blackmore's. And he has the story and chain of names, places, and dates to back it up.
> 
> The mods done to it (a loop for a tape echo) were removed before it left the Blackmore compound, so to speak. Of course the extra holes in the back panel are still there.
> 
> Supposedly it's now in its stock configuration. I've heard it. My friend is a bass player and it works exceptionally well for him.


I somewhat wonder if he really used the tape recorder in a loop on his amp since he also used it as a booster.


----------



## Mats A

mAx___ said:


> I've been looking into his sound for a long time and tried several different theories and gear combinations, including the AC30 and AIWA preamp circuits. My opinion is that from around 1970 to early '73 he used a factory-modified Major amp with a modded Hornby Skewes booster for In Rock, Fireball, Machine Head, Made In Japan and WDWTWA. Then the same Major and the AIWA TP-1011 for Burn all the way to Dio's Rainbow.
> I believe that the modded amp remained mostly untouched with the difference in sound between MKII and MKIII being the use of the Hornby Skewes (sweeter, thicker) or the AIWA (harsher, thinner).
> I suspect also that he had to replace his G12H Greenbacks at some point after 1973 to whatever was new at the time so that would make a difference too since Celestion had to start using different cones in their speakers.


I think I’ve red he switched to 80W Celestions in the later 70’s but i’m not totally sure on this.


----------



## mAx___

FWIW, new video of his Made In Japan sound using the modified Major and HS booster.


----------



## Appetite4distortion

I have a 71 bass major (stock), if I slam the HS in front and a big head late 60s/early 70s strat, Made in Japan come to papa, it's all there (save for his playing skills LOL).
I need to push amp a bit over the cliff, though, to get that nice tube compression going. 
In California Jam he is using the AIWA, you can clearly see it in the video. At the very end, when he slays the gear around, he is plugging back into the amp and there is no volume, then he is fiddling with the AIWA and suddenly the sound comes back. So, the Aiwa was surely in the soundchain.
Also, judging by the much higher gain and much more hi-mids tone than MIJ, I am also inclined to think it's a lead major and not a bass anymore. Though, the ash 3 bolts strat vs the 4 bolts alder one in MIJ may play a part in it.
What the guy used in the studio then I have no idea (who does for sure?), neither I need to know: his live tone was good enough already to me. Getting near there makes me happy already.


----------



## DaDoc

Melodyman said:


> Just a factiod for this thread. I was playing in a top 40 band in Oxnard CA circa 1975 when in walks Ritchie B with a his roadie. The guy comes up to me on our break and says its RB;s birthday and he would like to sit in with our band.. He has brought his white strat and I have a 1972 50 half stack.. He plugs in and turns the presence all the way down.. He look over at me and says 'never use the presence on a Marshall amp" He then proceeded to tear it up with us for the next hour or so..



Awesome! very cool..

Would you happen to remember what the other amp settings he used were?


----------

